# Whether VISA docs for upload need to be colored?



## upadhye (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi,

I need to upload the certified copies of documents for Australian visa. 

The original documents that i have are passport, educational degree documents and work experience related documents etc.

I had taken the black and white photo copy of all original documents and got the b/w photo copies certified and attested by a notary in India.

Wanted to know whether certified copies in black and white are valid and sufficient or do i need to take a color photo copy and then certify the color photo copies and upload the certified color copies of these documents?


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

We did both black & white as well as color. Never had a problem with either.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

For uploading documents I normally used scanned colour copies ( not certified copies) of the original document.


----------



## markmc (Nov 12, 2013)

CCMS said:


> For uploading documents I normally used scanned colour copies ( not certified copies) of the original document.


Can I just verify whether a high quality colour photo of the document in colour would be acceptable? My fiance is finding it difficult to get access to a colour scanner.

Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

EDIT: Sorry, misunderstood your question at first. Responded on thread you created.


----------



## cassy91 (Feb 5, 2014)

upadhye said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to upload the certified copies of documents for Australian visa.
> 
> ...


You should certify the document and black and white is sufficient.


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

cassy91 said:


> You should certify the document and black and white is sufficient.


Hi .
plz suggest which one is better to upload in visa application i.e color scanned copies or certified B/W copies of documents?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

bazidkhan said:


> Hi .
> plz suggest which one is better to upload in visa application i.e color scanned copies or certified B/W copies of documents?
> Thanks in advance


I believe they are accepted equally so whichever you choose will be fine.

I would obviously recommend the coloured (uncertified) copies purely because of convenience and cost - no having to scan and print or photocopy documents, finding someone to certify them, annoy the the JP or notary with the sheer size of the pile of documents, come home and scan the certified copies.

We can tell I'm a naturally lazy person, right?


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

Star Hunter said:


> I believe they are accepted equally so whichever you choose will be fine.
> 
> I would obviously recommend the coloured (uncertified) copies purely because of convenience and cost - no having to scan and print or photocopy documents, finding someone to certify them, annoy the the JP or notary with the sheer size of the pile of documents, come home and scan the certified copies.
> 
> We can tell I'm a naturally lazy person, right?


Thank you soo much for ur prompt reply.. just have another single query..

I am also going to apply for 489 visa next week. plz suggest me that how much pay slips i should upload in visa aplic as a proof for employment, as i have 8 years and 3 months experience in total. should i upload all the 99 pay slips which i have. thanks in advance ?


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

bazidkhan said:


> Thank you soo much for ur prompt reply.. just have another single query..
> 
> I am also going to apply for 489 visa next week. plz suggest me that how much pay slips i should upload in visa aplic as a proof for employment, as i have 8 years and 3 months experience in total. should i upload all the 99 pay slips which i have. thanks in advance ?


Hi!

I can't actually help you with your query since I don't know much about that visa specifically - my husband is applying for the 820 partner visa.

However, if you post your question on the thread titled "Ask Mark!" At the top of this forum, Mark Northam, who is a registered migration agent will almost certainly be able to advise you. You could also try posting your question in it's own thread where more people will see it 

Good luck with your visa xxxx


----------

